# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  كدوم دانشگاه ازاد تهران براي مهندسي نرم افزار؟!؟

## sina a

سلام،ميخواستم بدونم كدوم واحد دانشگاه ازاد تهران براي مهندسي كامپيوتر خوب هس؟!؟ راسته ك ميگن علوم و تحقيقات تهران جز بهترين دانشگاه ازاد هس؟!؟بدون كنكور تو رشته ي كامپيوتر پذيرش ميگيره؟!؟ دانشگاه ازاد شمال با علوم و تحقيقات يكي هس يا فرق ميكنه؟!؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

